# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 15

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/ios/ios-15

iOS 15 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's iOS 15 preview at WWDC shows off game-changing new features"
The new operating system is a follow-up to last year's iOS 14 and will launch this fall, likely with the iPhone 13.

by Patrick Holland
June 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

iOS 15: Everything you need to know

Jun 8, 2021




> iOS 15 has officially arrived. During Monday's online keynote for WWDC, Apple's annual developer conference, the company presented a preview of iOS 15, the next major version of the iPhone's operating system. It's a follow-up to last year's iOS 14 and will launch in full this fall and likely debut on the heavily rumored iPhone 13.

----------


## Airicist

Article "iOS 15's best features: Focus mode transforms while FaceTime reinvents"
Apple releases iOS 15 on Sept. 20. For me so far, it's made the status quo on my iPhone even better.

by Patrick Holland
September 20, 2021

----------

